# Table saw wing drawer



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a small shop, and have a mobile table saw. I got sick of all the small jigs, inserts, push sticks, blades, featherboards, pencils, tape measures, Wixey gauge, being in various places around the shop.

I was planning on just a drawer, but a drawer has to be below the rails. That means there's about 3" of unused vertical space, so I put a door on top over a tray. My inserts, pushsticks, extra tape measure, pencils, and Wixey gauge go in there.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Handy spot for those items - well done! Don't weigh it down too much, or at least check to make sure it doesn't throw your rails off.

David


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Very clever


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Good inventive thinking!!!


George


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

The lid is the cherry on top!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi everybody, thanks for the comments! I appreciate it!



difalkner said:


> Handy spot for those items - well done! Don't weigh it down too much, or at least check to make sure it doesn't throw your rails off.
> 
> David


Weight was definitely a concern, with that being the end furthest from the wheels.

I tried to minimize weight by using only 1/2" ply for the sides and the drawer, and only two little strips below the drawer. Even so, I can feel the weight bias when I move the saw around now.

It took a lot of fussing to get it just right, so I have consistent clearance as I slide the fence over it. It's been on there for about three months, and it doesn't seem to have drawn the rails down.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Very Creative. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MLP (Nov 25, 2010)

Great idea!
I hope you don't mind if I 'borrow' it!


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice job....I have to build one for mine to store saw blades in. Have a router in the way. Should be interesting...


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Nice. I may have to steal that one!


----------



## b0y9ggz (Aug 20, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!

So this weekend, I had lots of blade and insert changes. That was so convenient having that top tray!


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

good idea. but if that finger hole is a through hole, then I'd worry about sawdust getting inside.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

That's a darn good idea! No you got me wondering how to attach to a cast iron wing.


----------



## Pretender (Jun 22, 2019)

That side of my fence is constantly covered with cut off's.
That might force me to keep it cleared off.


----------



## mbrun (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice idea. This is the first time in all my years I have seen someone make an extension that opened from the top. Good use of the otherwise wasted space.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

sanchez said:


> It's been on there for about three months, and it doesn't seem to have drawn the rails down.


You could make a simple adjustable leg using all-thread or a bolt threaded into a fold-down leg ... just enough to withstand gravity ... and gravity NEVER stops working.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

My idea got published in Woodworker's Journal! 

https://www.woodworkersjournal.com/adding-extra-table-saw-storage/


----------



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

Worth its weight in gold. Well played.


----------



## Nick2727 (Jun 14, 2020)

Congrats on the publication!!!


----------

